# Infocus IN76 almost 4000 hrs, still no dimming.



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I have an Infocus projector IN76 and it's about 3 yrs old now. 2 months ago I received a warning on startup that I should replace the bulb. This lasts for about 5 minutes then disappears. Seeing the warning, and recalling the warning my retailer told me of 20 hrs of life left in lamp once I see this message, I promptly ordered the lamp.

Now the new lamp sits in my theater room waiting.... I guess the lamp life expectancy is much more than the stated 3000 hrs.


Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that after XXXX number of hours the warning comes up regardless of the status of the lamp. I would replace the lamp with the new one and keep the old one as a standby.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My Z4 bulb has about 4k hours now and is dimmer, but still plenty watchable. Mine only has a light that comes on saying you should replace the bulb.

We're pleasantly surprised. There is risk, though. Some bulbs like to explode when they finally die. Sometimes they take out sensitive things around them  But these are rare.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with you all the life of lamp is much greater than the said tag. Have a look at this article

http://www.squidoo.com/tipsforlamp


----------



## dwenck (May 4, 2010)

I had over 7000 hr on my bulb. I ordered a new bulb because it was not watchable during the day. My room is very bright. At night it looked great. Put the new bulb in and was surprised not to see much of a difference. I am glad I kept the old bulb for a backup because one month after replacing the bulb, the new one stopped working. Put the old bulb back in and I am back in business. I called Infocus and they should be sending me a new bulb under warranty. I considered buying a bulb from a cheaper source but I am glad I decided against it.

The worst part.....I put the new bulb in last night. About 3:00 in the morning, my self holding my projector fell off the wall and crashed to the floor. I took the projector apart and found only one plastic screw receiver broken. No big deal. Cleaned all the dust out. Put it together and fired it up. The old bulb survived and still works. So I am at 7000 and counting.:sn:


----------

